# BG products and sludge formulas



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

2003 Audi A6 3.0L Quattro
I have a sludge problem. Has anyone used BG products? Where can I get a hold of some of their formulas?
Also, how hard is it to take off the valve covers to see how bad the sludge is?
Anyone have a step by step process of how to clean the oil pan and screen?
Finally, does anyone recommend any other products to rid of sludge? 
Thank you!


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: BG products and sludge formulas (cfree5119)*

We have been using BG products for years and have had success with them for years. I personally like lubro/liqui moly products also.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4761894


----------



## cfree5119 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Re: BG products and sludge formulas (stuntboy79)*

Where can you buy BG products online?


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: BG products and sludge formulas (cfree5119)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cfree5119* »_Where can you buy BG products online?

http://www.bgfindashop.com/locator/index.php


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: BG products and sludge formulas (stuntboy79)*

BG is good stuff


----------



## NikeJunkie (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: BG products and sludge formulas (blacksmoke194)*

Hmmm... seems like something I should invest in. I haven't tried any sludge formulas yet, but they advertise ZMax at my job and I was gonna give that a try.


----------



## snakpacs (Mar 4, 2010)

bg has some great products. use them at work everyday. for sludge id try their MOA kit for starters


----------

